# Best Books for Real Estate Investing in Canada?



## Steve Divi (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi,

I'm looking for some good reads on RE investing. I'm in Vancouver but want to start out on Vancouver Island.

Anyone know of any good books or resources?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

What level of book? What kind of real estate investing?

A good beginner book can be found at www.easysafemoney.com
Nolo publishes a good landlord book "first time landlord"
Michael Heeney had a pretty good book "big profits from little properties"
Matt McKeever (on this forum) has a YouTube channel of videos that are good.

Haven't found a good flipping book

Have a few commercial real estate books I like, but they are American

Not a fan of reits.

So, pick a topic area and I can point you in a better direction.


----------



## Steve Divi (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi Just a Guy,

Sorry, I should have been a little bit more clear.

I'm looking for books on how to become a slum lord. I want to buy property and rent them out with no plan to ever sell or flip. I'm looking for Canadian writing that deals with our real estate.

Cheers


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

You can read Don R. Campbell's books from public library. 

http://www.donrcampbell.com/about


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm no expert on slums, but those first references are a good starting point. 

Not a fan of don Campbell, he's more about selling books and seminars than anything else. 

Ozzie jurock's books, a bc realtor, may be of interest to you as well, but Matt and easy safe would be your best bets, both are Canadian and do what you want (also explain how to do it).


----------



## Steve Divi (Jul 14, 2016)

Just a Guy said:


> I'm no expert on slums, but those first references are a good starting point.
> 
> Not a fan of don Campbell, he's more about selling books and seminars than anything else.
> 
> Ozzie jurock's books, a bc realtor, may be of interest to you as well, but Matt and easy safe would be your best bets, both are Canadian and do what you want (also explain how to do it).


Youre the man Just a Guy

THX scorpion ca


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Slum-lords do not need good RE reference books. A slum lawyer may be your better bet. :wink:


----------

